# GTK update



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

i still new to linux and im trying to update my GTK and it needs a newer version of Glib. the older version of Glib was installed using synaptic and i cant remove it without removing the ubuntu desktop. I installed the newer version of of Glib but when i went to configure GTK 2.0 i got this error message
checking for GLIB - version >= 2.12.0...
*** 'pkg-config --modversion glib-2.0' returned 2.12.0, but GLIB (2.10.3)
*** was found! If pkg-config was correct, then it is best
*** to remove the old version of GLib. You may also be able to fix the error
*** by modifying your LD_LIBRARY_PATH enviroment variable, or by editing
*** /etc/ld.so.conf. Make sure you have run ldconfig if that is
*** required on your system.
*** If pkg-config was wrong, set the environment variable PKG_CONFIG_PATH
*** to point to the correct configuration files
no
configure: error:
*** GLIB 2.12.0 or better is required. The latest version of
*** GLIB is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/.

if u can help plz be as specific as possible im still learning the linux lingo.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

Try doing this to update it:


```
~$ sudo apt-get update
~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
```


----------



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

from which command line the glib one of the gtk one?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Do it from Shell Console. Example:


----------



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

thank you very much, umm forgive my ignorance but what did that just do???
oh and stargate very nice


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Doing both commands will update any programs and libraries that have newer versions from the repositories. You will need to have followed these steps for it to work properly.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-a86dddc6826cec4a3847d8441b24051d07b8dc64

Stargate SG-1 is my favorite TV show, so I named my computer after it. :wink:


----------



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

i did that but synaptic still doesnt have the required pieces nearth the newer Gtk or the newer glib


----------



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

i have wait i need to install but 
i have both glib 1.2 and glib 1.0 installed but it says i need to delete 1.0 but i cant do it from synaptic
it wont let me,


----------



## sethen (Jan 14, 2007)

thankl you for your help thouhg i didnt get what i need i got something else, i need that program to install a program for stop motion, the apt-get got me one in synaptic so you got me what i wanted thank you


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

